# If you need Free corian samples



## navycop (Feb 18, 2011)

This site has a bunch you can choose from. I just ordered some from www.quicksample.com


----------



## alphageek (Feb 18, 2011)

That cool... Key point from their site - they only ship to you if you are in:

Arizona, Southern California, Colorado, Hawaii, Minnesota, New Mexico, Nevada, North Dakota, South Dakota, Utah, Wyoming, Wisconsin, the UP of Michigan and El Paso, Texas.

(which I see your not in Mike, so weird!)


----------



## Monty (Feb 18, 2011)

alphageek said:


> That cool... Key point from their site - they only ship to you if you are in:
> 
> Arizona, Southern California, Colorado, Hawaii, Minnesota, New Mexico, Nevada, North Dakota, South Dakota, Utah, Wyoming, Wisconsin, the UP of Michigan and El Paso, Texas.
> 
> (which I see your not in Mike, so weird!)


And since when is El Paso, TX a state????


----------



## randywa (Feb 18, 2011)

And since when is El Paso, TX a state???? 

Since Mexico wouldn't take it back.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 18, 2011)

They eventually did take it back, we made a package deal of it and Brownsville.


We're working on a deal that will let them have Houston and the whole southern coast, but we gotta figure out some way to keep the RV's from leaving to go back up to Michigan in the summer.  Since we can't seem to keep them up north.


----------



## jlg2x (Feb 18, 2011)

alphageek said:


> That cool... Key point from their site - they only ship to you if you are in:
> 
> Arizona, Southern California, Colorado, Hawaii, Minnesota, New Mexico, Nevada, North Dakota, South Dakota, Utah, Wyoming, Wisconsin, the UP of Michigan and El Paso, Texas.
> 
> (which I see your not in Mike, so weird!)


 
Why just those states? What makes them so special?:question:


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 18, 2011)

*Service Area*

My guess is those states are the company's service area.


----------



## alphageek (Feb 18, 2011)

jlg2x said:


> alphageek said:
> 
> 
> > That cool... Key point from their site - they only ship to you if you are in:
> ...



They are probably an authorized vendor for those areas.   They say to go to dupont.com for samples anywhere else.


----------



## DozerMite (Feb 18, 2011)

You should receive an email confirming that they do not ship to your state. 

I got one from this company(before they posted that information) as well as another company a while back.
I did receive a large box of samples from a different company though. Can't remember the company, with my CRS syndrome.:redface:


----------



## phillywood (Feb 18, 2011)

I think in those States people play banjo better than Texas and they are not as tanned as we are, we wear our boots up high too. And, what can I say Texas is so big that they count our counties as a stand alone states. Oh, well, and we had too many presidents coming out of our Texan country.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 18, 2011)

alphageek said:


> That cool... Key point from their site - they only ship to you if you are in:
> 
> Arizona, Southern California, Colorado, Hawaii, Minnesota, New Mexico, Nevada, North Dakota, South Dakota, Utah, Wyoming, Wisconsin, the UP of Michigan and El Paso, Texas.
> 
> (which I see your not in Mike, so weird!)



It's just as well that they don't ship to Tennessee... I don't like Corian anyway and have about a dozen or so pieces that I keep meaning to throw away, haven't yet...


----------



## navycop (Feb 23, 2011)

TellicoTurning;1176470 
It's just as well that they don't ship to Tennessee... I don't like Corian anyway and have about a dozen or so pieces that I keep meaning to throw away said:
			
		

> You can send them my way..


----------

